# Magee Training Products - Holding Blinds and Stickmen



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

Just wanted to say that these products are incredible. I have been using my holding blinds and stickmen for over a year now and can't seem to tear them up. Thanks Lou for making a very durable product. If anyone is looking for the best holding blinds on the market for yourself or your club, give Lou Magee a call or check out his website at http://www.mageeproducts.com/index.html

Also, take advantage of a sale he is running for 2 more days. Order new equipment before your hunt test or field trial season starts.

Jason


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I have to agree. I have a holding blind that I bought and it is very well made and thought out. 

Russell


----------



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

I have seen the results from dogs when using his stickman and it clearly creates a better vision and memory for marking!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. 
This small business has grown at a amazing rate this last year due to many great customers help and referrals. We strive to produce products that are well built, easy to use, and will withstand lots of abuse at a affordable price. 
At the request of some clubs, I have extended the winter sale to Feb. 23, to give a little more time to made a order.
We have several new items that are in testing and will be available this year.

Thanks again for considering us in your next training product purchase.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am looking forward to using the 3 I just ordered!!


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to hear these are great products. Hope to do business with them soon


----------

